

Ask HN: Looking for some feedback for my tracking startup - fatefree

I recently launched a site I'd been building for a few years in my spare time called Tracktacular, which is a collection of web apps to help organize your life (tasks, goals, dreams, recipes, etc). I'm looking for some general feedback about the site and the idea as a whole.<p>I should mention that I originally started working on this as a site entirely for me, but over time wondered if others might find it useful. As such I don't have any income strategies yet, this is more of trying to find out whether the idea has merit.<p>Thanks for your advice.
www.tracktacular.com
======
soneill
It's a good idea, and it looks pretty good. My two cents in terms of
organization would be to allow users to choose which apps they want. In other
words, a user should be able to select "Budgets", "Calendar", and "Goals", and
hide the rest of those options if they don't want to use them.

All in all though, I like it!

~~~
fatefree
Hmm, I had been thinking about this... especially since I'll be adding more
trackers and its likely that they'll start to look cluttered. Maybe a simple
option on the account page to hide some of the trackers would do it.

Appreciate the feedback!

------
oatbiscuit
Haven't tried fully but looks good!

------
pnispel
Pretty sweet Ill be signing up

